# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Как помочь любимому Форуму? Создать Фонд l

## Танюша Алексеевна

[IMG]http://*********ru/1531146.gif[/IMG]

*Многоуважаемые коллеги и дорогие друзья!*

Наверняка многие из вас в последнее время всё чаще и чаще сталкиваются с проблемой в работе Форума, которая иллюстрируется столь раздражающим сообщением: "Извините, сервер перегружен. Попробуйте зайти попозже". Многих это огорчает, а еще большее количество Пользователей - возмущает. Что справедливо, вне всяких сомнений. И те, и другие задаются вопросами "Почему это происходит?" и "Когда это прекратится?" (хотя, наверное, более привычны большевистские формулировки "Кто виноват?" и "Что делать?").

Не вдаваясь в длинные технические разъяснения, хочу сказать, что,  большей частью, эта проблема возникает из-за перегруженности сервера, на котором благословенно существует наш Форум. Многим известно, что количество занимаемого пространства обусловлено определенным количеством денег, за него заплаченных. Для того, чтобы проблема во многом была решена, достаточно увеличить размер траффика, предоставляемого провайдером и потребляемого форумом. 

Все мы, постоянные посетители нашего Общего Дома под названием "Форум In-Ku" настолько, в хорошем смысле, "подсели" на ежедневное многочасовое пребывание здесь и живое, интересное общение, что потерять эту зависимость для нас - полный и окончательный, абсолютный апокалипсис! Правда? Допустить этого просто невозможно!

По сему, предложение, которое я для начала хочу вынести на всеобщее обсуждение. Давайте создадим Фонд Помощи Форуму, куда каждый абсолютно добровольно и абсолютно анонимно будет перечислять деньги, которые пойдут в фонд развития и поддержки нашего общего дома. Почему все материальные затраты по нашему с вами комфортному существованию здесь должен нести только один человек - администратор форума и наша замечательная гостеприимная Хозяйка Марина Зайкина? По-моему, это более чем несправедливо.

Если мы примем коллективное положительное решение о создании Фонда, прежде всего хотелось бы выслушать ваши предложения о том какие системы электронных платежей будут в этом случае предпочтительнее, т.е. где лучше создать электронный кошелек, которым всем будет пользоваться одинаково просто и удобно.

----------


## Музыкант38

Ничего не понимаю в технических тонкостях работы сайтов, но если это поможет бесперебойной работе-то конечно"за"!

----------


## Дания

Да, в последнее время невозможно общаться на форуме. И это, действительно, раздрожает. Какие-то меры надо предпринимать.

----------


## Левадана

Здравствуйте! Я только "За!" Электронный кошелек -это удобно! А может, к примеру, раз в месяц фиксированно каждый бы перечислял копеечки?

----------


## buba_nata

> Если мы примем коллективное положительное решение о создании Фонда





> создать электронный кошелек


Я - за, что и как нужно для создания фонда не знаю, но поддержу знающих людей, будь то, электронный кошелек или еще что.

----------


## Natalya-demik

Надо, так надо я не против, только не разу не пользовалась электронными кошельками....

----------


## Symeon

Если перечислять рубли - то удобнее всего Яндекс.Деньги. На кошелек, размещенный на этом портале можно класть деньги с любого терминала также просто, как положить деньги на счет мобильного телефона.

Если перечислять деньги в вечно зеленых денежных единицах или евро, то нужен кошелек на WebMany. Тогда у Марины будет меньше проблем с переводом денег и оплатой услуг провайдера. Ибо, насколько я понимаю, оплата за траффик идет именно в евро.

Обязуюсь взять на себя организацию обоих кошельков, а также доходчиво, кратко и внятно (как всегда с картинками) объяснить всем как и что нужно делать, чтобы перечислить деньги в Фонд, используя для этого "электронные деньги".

----------


## Мадамочка

я тоже за! Согласна,добровольно вносить определённую сумму.  Как это можно сделать с Украины?

----------


## SOSED

Я только ЗА!!!!
Но сейчас придет Маша и будет ругаться, причем возможно и нецензурно.:biggrin:
Хотя по сути все абсолютно правильно. Единственная ремарка: думаю, что это нужно сделать в рамках созданного общественного движения и в виде членских взносов.
Тогда даже с юридической точки зрения всё будет чисто.
Не забывайте о том, что сервер в Германии, а там очень строго с источниками дохода.

----------


## elw350

Такие мысли посещали неоднократно. Только толково объясните, что да как делать. Никогда не пользовалась эл. деньгами. Считаю, лучше фиксированную сумму.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Давайте создадим Фонд Помощи Форуму, куда каждый абсолютно добровольно и абсолютно анонимно будет перечислять деньги, которые пойдут в фонд развития и поддержки нашего общего дома.


*И я ЗА! ЗА! ЗА! Лишь бы любимый форум был "жив и здоров"!*

----------


## Ильич

Да мы на золоте сидим!
По крайней мере в разделе Для ведущих.Там столько материала! 
Если нормально коммерчески им распоряжаться можно много заработать. и не для себя лично а для общества. Иные копатели этим активно пользуются. Дак чего ж нам то этого не сделать.А что касается добровольных анонимных... Да пусть будут постоянные и адресные. нас то много если каждый долю малую... Я ЗА!

----------


## кимким

> Обязуюсь взять на себя организацию обоих кошельков, а также доходчиво, кратко и внятно (как всегда с картинками) объяснить всем как и что нужно делать, чтобы перечислить деньги в Фонд, используя для этого "электронные деньги".


Я думаю, все поддержат. Symeon, ждем разъяснения.

----------


## wlawal

Я тоже согласна, что форум и администрацию надо поддерживать не только морально, но и *материально*!

----------


## fox14

У меня сейчас крайне сложное материальное положение... 

НО! Я согласна ежемесячно перечислять определенную сумму (насколько мне позволит мой кошелек) в фонд своего любимого форума.

Есть вопрос. Если вдруг не окажется возможным заплатить вдруг в какой-то месяц, доступ на форум для меня закроется?

----------


## MI-LADI

Всем добрый день.  Я с вами полностью согласна !!!!!! Поддержка форума наше святое дело!!!! Ведь форум существует для нас и мы все в ответе за него!!!!  А трудностей в оказании поддержки из Белоруссии я думаю не будет, надеюсь на ваши разъяснения. Спасибо  :flower:

----------


## Helena_BlOND

Я тоже -за!Для Украины тоже разъясните как деньги перечислять.Я уже пользовалась переводом денег через смс-очень удобно!А если другой способ расскажите как!

----------


## Ирина Шведкова

я тоже ЗА!

----------


## Grosmat

ЗДравствуйте все! Я тоже за! Лишь бы существовал и не болел наш любимый домик. Мне проще будет платить на Яндексе.Второго эл. кошелька в нашем небольшом провинциальном городке нет! Будем ждать разъяснения от Simeona/

----------


## sakuris

Конечно-же ЗА,  вот только с переводами особо  не дружу, нужно будет подробно объяснить :Oj: 
_С Уважением Ирина_

----------


## Тяка

Я - за. Жду объяснений.

----------


## matvi-elena

> думаю, что это нужно сделать в рамках созданного общественного движения и в виде членских взносов.
> Тогда даже с юридической точки зрения всё будет чисто.
> Не забывайте о том, что сервер в Германии, а там очень строго с источниками дохода.


 Я полностью согласна с Сашей о плате членских взносов.

----------


## naddy

Я -ЗА!!! Но прошу объяснить,так как об электронном кошельке слышу впервые, как им пользоваться понятия не имею.

----------


## diez73

Добрый день! Я тоже за! Только как перечислять деньги с Украины? Просьба обьяснить подробно. С уважением Татьяна.

----------


## ТВЕРИЧАНКА

Как говорится в цитате из известного нам кинофильма "Один за всех, и все за одного..." Но, нужно предусмотреть материальное положение форумчан. У меня тоже сейчас небольшой кризис в семье... Что же тогда получится, кто богат - тот и рад... а нам путь на форум будет закрыт??? Я согласна помогать форуму, но в определенных денежных размерах. На большой вклад мне не потянуть. 
И объясните, пожалуйста поподробнее, как это сделать. Я только через терминал умею деньги на телефон кидать и всё...

----------


## Lempi

Я-ЗА! Думаю, что речь будет идти о приемлимой сумме, нас ведь очень много. Но хотелось бы, чтобы все было доступно донесено о возможностях оплаты (особенно для чайников).:biggrin:

----------


## Ллорхен

Добрій день! Конечно же все за, но как все это будет выглядеть юридически. Через какую компанию будут проводить деньги и по какому принципу будет определяться сумма оплаты, чем больше форумчан, тем больше платим или наоборот.Все за, но чтобы это не было очередным кидаловом.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Но сейчас придет Маша и будет ругаться, причем возможно и нецензурно.:biggrin:


И не ржи! Это так! 
Ребята, я ОЧЕНЬ ОЧЕНЬ благодарна вам всем за поддержку, аж до слез, правда. Но я ни в коей мере не хочу, чтобы это было хоть как-то для любого из вас материально зависимо. Да, я взяла на себя эту ношу, я знала, на что иду. Конечно, когда год назад брала базу форума она была гораздо меньше. И я веду разговор с провайдером, чтоб расширить серверное пространство. Ваши переходы по рекламным ссылкам- вот тот доход, который помогает мне поддерживать форум финансово (так что не забываем о том, для чего тут у нас рекламные блоки существуют :wink:).
 Если вы решите открыть благотворительный кошелек, ТО НИ В КОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ НЕ ЧЛЕНСКИЕ РЕГУЛЯРНЫЕ ВЗНОСЫ,  я бы предложила их использовать на  затраты системному администратору, специалисту по серверам, который периодически бы проводил чистку и поддержку сервера. Тут должен быть спец. не только в серверах, но еще в немецком и в линуксе. Это стОит действительно, немало... Может кто-то из вашего окружения есть такой, кому я смогу доверить заглянуть во внутренность, я была бы РАДА несказанно. 
И второе, куда бы предложила направить эти финансы- на приглашение профессионалов - специалистов на наши масштабные встречи: оплату дороги, проживания, лекционных часов, жюри в конкурсах. Тогда и дипломы бы стали наши более весомыми, значимыми. Вот так я вижу развитие вашей инициативы.
* И еще раз хочу сказать- ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо за поддержку!!!! Но этих денег я не возьму. Пожалуйста, не обижайтесь, дорогие мои. Я вас всех очень люблю и буду счастлива, если получится приезжать на встречи и знакомиться с каждым из вас в реале.*

----------


## Mazaykina

> Все за, но чтобы это не было очередным кидаловом.


И по ЭТОЙ причине денег я не стану брать, чтобы мне никто не мог такое сказать и написать.

----------


## Марина 66

> Если перечислять рубли - то удобнее всего Яндекс.Деньги. На кошелек, размещенный на этом портале можно класть деньги с любого терминала также просто, как положить деньги на счет мобильного телефона.


 Я за - но полный "чайник" в этом вопросе....:biggrin: конкретно (пошагово) объясните - сделаем!!! :flower:

----------


## Галкатк

Марина!Так это -трафику!:smile:(если я правильно назвала улучшение работы сервера),ну и конечно еще туда,куда нужно
Только пусть перечисление добровольных членских взносов(или как они будут называться)у нас будет технически доступно-я то я чайник совсем.

----------


## matvi-elena

> Если вы решите открыть благотворительный кошелек, ТО НИ В КОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ НЕ ЧЛЕНСКИЕ РЕГУЛЯРНЫЕ ВЗНОСЫ, я бы предложила их использовать на затраты системному администратору, специалисту по серверам, который периодически бы проводил чистку и поддержку сервера. Тут должен быть спец. не только в серверах, но еще в немецком и в линуксе. Это стОит действительно, немало... Может кто-то из вашего окружения есть такой, кому я смогу доверить заглянуть во внутренность, я была бы РАДА несказанно. 
> И второе, куда бы предложила направить эти финансы- на приглашение профессионалов - специалистов на наши масштабные встречи: оплату дороги, проживания, лекционных часов, жюри в конкурсах. Тогда и дипломы бы стали наши более весомыми, значимыми. Вот так я вижу развитие вашей инициативы.


Мариша, многие из нас только "ЗА"!  
Уважаемый  Semion  предложил свою помощь  в открытии этого самого "КОШЕЛЬКА" и мы будем ему очень признательны!  :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Ллорхен*,
 За год чтения ты не рабобрался в форумчанах???  :Vah: 
 И не понял, что у нас за хозяйка???
 Финиш!  :Vah:  Как рука поднялась у тебя написать это слово...
На этом форуме все пересылают друг другу посылки, и почтой деньги за них, для встреч в реале высылают огромные суммы, таких встреч прошло уже полным-полно, и ни разу не то что "кидалово", а какой то неприятной ситуации с финансами не случалось. Потому что мы все реальные и публичные люди- нас легко найти и в интернете и в реале - достаточно в поисовике номер телефона узнать...
А уж про хозяйку форума я вообще молчу. 
Даже если когда то там наш фонд станет значительно больше, чем требует содержание форума - пусть это будет её зарплатой за круглосуточную работу без выходных и праздников по поддержанию порядка на форуме! Я б еще хотела на хорошую премию насобирать - что б Марина могда ездить на ВСЕ встречи в реале!!! Каждый мечтает её обнять! 
________________________
Я тоже считаю, что фонд такой нужно сделать. Про оплату мэтров навстречах  в реале, наверное, не стоит на это тратиться, тут можем сами оплачивать мастеров и мэтров, если решимся их приглашать, а вот на техническую поддержку форума, специалистов - обязательно!!!
Готова осваивать электронный кошелек! :)))
___________________________

Форумчанин! Прежде чем кликнуть нужную тебе тему, кликни на РЕКЛАМУ!!!

----------


## tlymka

Конечно, мы - за, несмотря на то, что Марина - против. Я думаю, наша хозяйка (Марина) примет правильное решение, а мы поддержим. Главное, чтобы вход в наш фору был более доступным.

----------


## Ллорхен

Хочу извиниться лично перед Машей. Наверное я что-то не поняла. Просто хотелось более конкретых предложений.

----------


## Irina V

ПОЛНОСТЬЮ - ПОДДЕРЖИВАЮ. ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ ТАКИХ ЧАЙНИКОВ, КАК Я ХОТЕЛОСЬ БЫ ПОШАГОВУЮ ИНСТРУКЦИЮ.

----------


## Lapsik 061

Если в "Одноклассниках" берут взнос за регистрацию, то почему бы и вам так не сделать? Можно и членские взносы платить.

----------


## Миро4ка

У меня кошелек на яндекс деньги, я тоже за это предложение. И как я уже писала мой муж системный администратор, может он чем сможет помочь, в профессии он уже около 20 лет.
А одноклассники уже опять бесплатно:smile:

----------


## Таня9

Безпроблемное решение наших проблем! Может, наконец, можно будет нормально посидеть и пообщаться. Я ЗА!!!!!!!! Только обязательно поясните все для тех, кто вообще ничего в этих делах не понимает.

----------


## Тамара 379

> Я-ЗА! Думаю, что речь будет идти о приемлимой сумме, нас ведь очень много. Но хотелось бы, чтобы все было доступно донесено о возможностях оплаты (особенно для чайников).


До последней буквы поддерживаю это высказывание. Как видно, тут достаточно много так называемых "чайников"(к коим и себя причисляю), так что разъяснение "как и где" обязательно должно быть. Действительно, что-то происходит с нашим домом -"кликнешь" -"спасибо", тут же выкидывает с сервера.  Мы (возьму смелость высказаться от всех музыкальных руководителей детских садов) так прижились на этом форуме (хотя он был создан,как полагаю, совсем для других творческих людей), что без него уже не мыслим жить и работать, и помочь людям, создавшим его, просто обязаны.

----------


## sima

Многие писали, что мы тут, на форуме, как одна семья, а в приличных семьях принято помогать друг другу. Я-ЗА!

----------


## ambra

Всем-всем привет!!!! Большое человеческое спасибо за чудесный форум! Другого такого нет!!!
Я поддерживаю любое решение, и все меры, которые могут быть приняты, чтобы наш форум работал без перебоев!!! Материально форум поддержать считаю обязательным,а в какой форме это сделать -решать Мариночке и ее помощникам!!!

----------


## Naira

Я тоже ЗА! Самый легкий способ перечисления-QIWI-кошелек.Вы можете воспользоваться его помощью в любом из 85 000 платежных терминалов QIWI (КИВИ) по всей России, на сайте QIWI.RU и даже в мобильном телефоне!

----------


## Symeon

Так. Ну начнем, благословясь.

Сначала некоторые пояснения для особо щепетильных. 
Во-первых, ваши денежные отчисления - это АБСОЛЮТНО ДОБРОВОЛЬНЫЕ, НЕОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫЕ ПЛАТЕЖИ. Как говорится: "кто сколько может". И сколько хочет. Повторяю: никто и никогда не узнает и не обнародует историю поступления этих добровольных пожертвований.

Во-вторых, пароли и ключи от кошельков будет знать только один человек - Марина Зайкина. Следовательно, только она одна сможет по своему усмотрению распорядиться этими деньгами. 

Теперь о кошельке № 1. Этот кошелек на сервисе электронных платежей Яндекс.Деньги. Пополнить этот кошелек смогут только граждане России.

Запишите себе на бумажке номер счета (или номер кошелька - это одно и то же):

*41001682774352*

*Как положить денюжку в этот кошелек:*

Находите любой платежный терминал (такая коробка большая и яркая в углу любого магазина). На экране нажимаете

----------


## котстудент

Нас разводят!!!  МММ!!!:mad:

----------


## Symeon

Так. Ну начнем, благословясь. (Дубль два. Извините форум не дал возможности корректно отправить предыдущее сообщение) 

Сначала некоторые пояснения для особо щепетильных. 
*Во-первых,* ваши денежные отчисления - это АБСОЛЮТНО ДОБРОВОЛЬНЫЕ, НЕОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫЕ ПЛАТЕЖИ. Как говорится: "кто сколько может". И сколько хочет. На вашем положении на форуме никак не отразится перечисляете Вы деньги или нет. Повторяю: никто и никогда не узнает и не обнародует историю поступления этих добровольных пожертвований. Просто потому, что НЕ БУДЕТ ТАКОЙ ИНФОРМАЦИИ!

*Во-вторых,* пароли и ключи от кошельков будет знать только один человек - Марина Зайкина. Следовательно, только она одна сможет по своему усмотрению распорядиться этими деньгами. 

*Теперь о кошельке № 1.* 
Этот кошелек на сервисе электронных платежей Яндекс.Деньги. Пополнить этот рублевый кошелек смогут только граждане России.

Запишите себе на бумажке номер счета (или номер кошелька - это одно и то же):

*41001682774352*

*Как положить денюжку в этот кошелек:*

1. Находите любой платежный терминал (такая коробка большая и яркая в углу любого магазина). Здесь http://money.yandex.ru/doc.xml?id=522781 можно посмотреть адреса расположения таких терминалов в вашем регионе и в вашем городе

2. На дисплее нажимаете "Оплата услуг".

3. Далее в меню нажимаете "Электронная коммерция" или "Электронные деньги" (в разных терминалах называется по-разному, но смысл одинаковый).

4. Выбираете в меню кнопку, на которой написано "Яндекс. Деньги".

5. В следующем открывшемся окошке набираете номер кошелька (так же как Вы это делаете, когда набираете номер телефона, пополняя счет).

6. Далее все происходит по известной телефонной схеме: подтверждаем правильность счета, суём купюру в купюроприемник, нажимаем "Оплатить", не забываем взять чек.

*Всё!*

Для тех, кто имеет электронный кошелек и знает как им пользоваться, думаю, что лишних объяснений не требуется. Сами разберетесь.

----------


## Мадамочка

Уважаемый Symeon! А как например мне быть с Украины? Я тоже хочу помочь форуму. Я здесь не давно, но для меня здесь просто клад знаний.  Я очень хочу быть благодарна форуму.

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Поддерживаю вопрос об Украине. Как быть нам?

----------


## Symeon

Это - номера валютных кошельков *WebMany* для жителей Украины, Казахстана и других стран ближнего и дальнего зарубёжья

*Для евро:* 
*E686200631870*

*Для долларов:* 
*Z166105150031*

*Для рублей:* 
*R303605813825*

Кладем деньги в эти кошельки также, как это описано в сообщении про Яндекс Деньги. Только в терминале находим кнопку: WEBMANY и действуем по схеме, набирая номер соответствующего кошелька.

----------


## Symeon

> Нас разводят!!!  МММ!!!


Пойдите в Храм, подайте милостыню. И ждите дивидендов. Там не разводят. Напротив, как раз там всё и учитывают.

----------


## Мадамочка

> Нас разводят!!!  МММ!!!:mad:


не поняла ваши  намёки?????????????? вы что думаете, что здесь  спят и видят как бы содрать денег с людей? Я лично хочу быть БЛАГОДАРНА форуму за то что я от него получаю. Интересный материал, получить совет от опытных коллег, почитать мнение разных людей. Надеюсь моя мааааааааааааааленькая помощь поможит большому делу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## solnet

> Это - номера валютных кошельков WebMany для жителей Украины, Казахстана и других стран ближнего и дальнего зарубёжья


  Для Беларуси тоже эти номера???

----------


## Symeon

*solnet*,
Да.

----------


## Танюша Алексеевна

*ДРУЗЬЯ МОИ!
Огромное спасибо всем вам за поддержку!!!*

Хочу еще раз успокоить всех: ваши деньги - *это добровольные пожертвования* в Фонд Помощи Форуму. Никаких обязательств ни для кого не установлено!

И еще одна реплика... Нас на Форуме 102,837 зарегистрированных пользователей. Из них больше половины - активно участвуют в его жизни. Даже без калькулятора можно подсчитать сколько может поступить в Фонд, если каждый из нас будет отправлять в месяц всего по десять рублей...

А тем, кто видит в нашем начинании "развод" или какой-то другой обман и мошенничество хочу сказать только одно: те, кто нас действительно разводят, открыто или потаясь, торгуют материалами, взятыми с форума. И не испытывают при этом никаких угрызений совести. Вот так. Но пусть они знают: тайное всегда становится явным, и пожизненный бан вам гарантирован, причем, не только на форуме, но и в среде вашего профессионального общения!

----------


## л-л-л

Я знала, что этот день настанет, всё равно надо что-то решать.
Давно пора помочь Марине.Рада, что есть такая возможность.Кто не хочет, пусть не платит, дело его. А мне приятно помочь.Я раньше выкидывала по 2-3 тыс. в месяц на метод. литературу и диски. Лучше пускай эти деньги пойдут сюда, я люблю этот форум!

----------


## helgaj

Полддерживаю решение проблемного вопроса!!!
Обязуюсь пополнять кошелек, чем смогу.

Желаю форуму долгих и успешных лет жизни!!!

----------


## Мадамочка

Танюша Алексеевна!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Браво!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! я с вами согласна на все 100%

----------


## po4emy4ka

Марина может и сопротивляться, но наше дело - помощь. спасибо *Танюша Алексеевна* и *Symeon*, что пришли к такому решению и сумели вокруг себя сплотить людей. я сейчас модератор у воспитателей. люди не богатые... но душа у всех на распашку!!! столько хороших девочек пришло! постараюсь направить в эту тему. думаю, что люди понимают! СПАСИБО ЗА НАЧИНАНИЕ!!!

----------


## buba_nata

> И еще раз хочу сказать- ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо за поддержку!!!! Но этих денег я не возьму.


Зря вы так, Марина! Это нужно сделать давно, мы нуждаемся в расширении пространства, а эти деньги реальная помощь. Конечно вопрос



> Не забывайте о том, что сервер в Германии, а там очень строго с источниками дохода.


есть, но я думаю все решаемо, есть же юристы (тоже наши деньги пригодятся)



> Так. Ну начнем, благословясь.


Но уже все работает, так что не отказывайтесь! Ведь это все для нас - для нашего общения!
А на высказывания, типа, лохотрон, нас разводят не обращайте внимания! Может у людей чувство юмора такое. В бочку меда и ложку меда как не подкинуть... А может так обращают внимание на себя "любимого."

----------


## NikTanechka

> ДРУЗЬЯ МОИ!
> Огромное спасибо всем вам за поддержку!!!


Танюша Алексеевна, я очень рада, что Вы подняли этот вопрос в очередной раз.
И, наконец-то, этот призыв не закончился одними пустыми разговорами.
Symeon, спасибо за оперативность и помощь.



> Марина может и сопротивляться, но наше дело - помощь.


Такое практикуется на многих форумах.
И, по-моему, это правильно.
Будем вместе беречь и множить наше общее богатство.

----------


## Веруня

послушайте, последнее время жизнь дорожает!!! и платить еще за общения??? я просмотрела ответы  и меня удивляет с какой легкостью все соглашаются, да возможно кто-то читает мое сообщения и меня тихонько ругает, а я все таки скажу так, да действительно на форуме последнее время стала не возможно общаться,  почему?,да потому  что стало очень много "пустышек", которые приходят к нам общаться, но не общаются и я предлагаю сделать для вновь прибывших, чтобы они платили первоначальный взнос и тогда залетных будет поменьше и человек подумает стоит ли мне туда идти или нет. я думаю это поможет как то расти и форуму, ну и раз в год мы постоянные пользователи можем отчислять сумму, но не ежемесечон, знаю по себе я часто забываю заплатить вовремя и иногда денег вретык, так что я думаю (с грустью) придется иногда выбирать или то или это!!! или озвучьте конкретную сумму, я не люблю когда говорят о чем то не конкретном, если уж пошла речь о деньгах то назовите сумму, а мы пообсуждаем (или я, что-то пропустила). жду ответа

----------


## нарспи

Я полностью за поддержку форума...
На счет суммы я думаю что каждый определит для себя, сколько он может отдать, на развитие форума...
 :Ok:

----------


## buba_nata

> да потому что стало очень много "пустышек", которые приходят к нам общаться, но не общаются и я предлагаю сделать для вновь прибывших, чтобы они платили первоначальный взнос


Согласно с "пустышками", а вот со взносами нет.



> раз в год мы постоянные пользователи можем отчислять сумму, но не ежемесечон, знаю по себе я часто забываю заплатить вовремя и иногда денег в претык, так что я думаю (с грустью) придется иногда выбирать или то или это


По мне так удобней ежемесячно, а сумму то оговаривать за чем.. Сколько сможете, столько и перечислите, ведь и 50 (к примеру) рублей будет вклад... Но забудете в этом месяце, перечислите в другом...



> и платить еще за общения???


Не за общения, а за трафик за который платят сейчас определенные люди за всех нас. Они дали возможность нам познакомится и общаться. не пора ли нам взять на себя эту оплату?

----------


## мадам

Добрый день! Я за поддержку форума! Лично для меня, вы оказались настоящими  "Спасателями"  в трудной ситуации! Еще раз благодарю всех за помощь!!

----------


## elena5555

добрый день ! полностью согласна с созданием фонда. если учесть то что на материале форума многие зарабатывают деньги, то почему не отдать чуть чуть  форуму! ведь это все для нас же пользователей.

----------


## Мелодия69

[QUOTE=Веруня;2815159]послушайте, последнее время жизнь дорожает!!! и платить еще за общения??? 
А мы будем платить не за общение, а  за тот материал, которым мы все здесь пользуемся, а есть ведь авторские разработки, за которые мы и так бы выложили бы деньги. Я только -ЗА. А за то, чтобы платили новички, я не согласна, ведь чтобы  остаться на каком - нибудь форуме или сайте, мы сначала все присматриваемся, приглядываемся, ведь что-то да должно нас удержать!:wink:

----------


## kasatkinaog

Я полностью согласна, только буду надеяться на объяснение, как  и куда перечислять.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Спасите кто-нибудь! Я заболела! Заболела серьёзно, болезнью со странным названием "in-ku-МАНИЯ"! Скорее всего, я заразилась от кого-нибудь из вас. Признавайтесь, с кем ещё такое бывает? Я НЕ МОГУ СПАТЬ, Я НЕ ХОЧУ ЕСТЬ, Я НЕ СМОТРЮ ТЕЛЕК,  У МЕНЯ ЗАБРОШЕНЫ ВСЕ ДЕЛА, Я СИЖУ ПЕРЕД МОНИТОРОМ ЛОХМАТАЯ С ВЫТАРАЩЕННЫМИ КРАСНЫМИ ГЛАЗАМИ! 

Я не могу ни о чём больше думать, кроме как об этом форуме, о всех ВАС, которых УСПЕЛА УЖЕ ПОЛЮБИТЬ! Я постоянно караулю, когда у меня появится возможность пробраться к свободному компу на работе, или когда дома подойдёт моя очередь. Сижу в засаде, как кошка и жду своего "звёздного часа". А потом как выпрыгну и сразу к компу! Мы с мужем вчера чуть даже не "подрались" из-за этого! Конечно!.. Раньше я его всегда ругала, что долго у компа сидит. А теперь сама в такой же ситуации! Сама себе удивляюсь! Каких-то 3 недели назад я и понятия не имела, как комп включать, на какие кнопочки нажимать, и вообще, как справляться со всеми этими премудростями. Муж мне это всё показал (на свою голову). Ну и понеслось!!! 

Поблудив по разным форумам (по моей специальности), я случайно наткнулась на этот. Читала, читала и читала, переползая с одного раздела в другой. Буквально на днях ПОПАЛА к своим родненьким музыкальным руководителям детских садов В БЕСЕДКУ. Ну и всё, я ВАЩЕ ПРОПАЛА!.. Что делать не знаю?!? ПОДСКАЖИТЕ КТО-НИБУДЬ! Я уже не представляю жизни БЕЗ ВАС ВСЕХ! Теперь мои мысли только об одном - не как накормить семью, а как научиться побыстрее печатать, чтобы полноценно с вами общаться! Для меня виртуальное общение стало важнее реального! Даже СТРАШНО! :Vah:   
Простите меня за весь этот бред, а точнее ФЛУД, НО ОН ОТ ВСЕГО СЕРДЦА!!!  :Oj:  
  Что касается ВЗНОСОВ, я только ЗА!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Марина- очень скромный человек и ответ "нет" ожидаемый. Я думаю,что это очень хорошее предложение..Даже если по рублю..уже набежит сумма..А ведь можно этими деньгами фонда распорядиться и как помощь форуму и как помощь нашим же форумчанам,если не дай Бог что случится на грани жизни...Это уже поддержка не форума,а МОДа.. Чувство,что форум и МОД выходят на новый уровень и мы являемся свидетелями важных событий... Я -за!  Давайте подумаем над программой фонда и тогда многие согласятся..

----------


## Olsa

Незабудка, как я вас понимаю! У вас хоть общение с форумом длится уже 3 недели, а у меня всего-то несколько дней, а я так подсела, что захожу, как домой, и психую, когда не "пускают". Всё потому, что здесь обитают близкие мне по духу люди, которых я понимаю и, уверена, они меня тоже. Поэтому, поддерживаю идею с добровольными  взносами. К сожалению, в нашем городишке нет терминала Яндекс. Просьба к модераторам - подскажите, какие ещё есть способы перевести денюжку в данном случае.

----------


## Веруня

хочу поблагодарить, за обсуждения моего мнения, но я считаю что лучше сказать,чем промолчать, (я надеюсь без обид). я прочитала мнение на мое высказывание "Мелодия69", да я с вами полностью согласна и с buba_nata, спасибо за разъяснения. но вы знаете, если честно, очень сложно мне пока представить, как все это будет происходить? а создателям форума огромное спасибо и низкий поклон, извините, если я кого -нибудь обидела!

----------


## СМИТТИ

> Есть вопрос. Если вдруг не окажется возможным заплатить вдруг в какой-то месяц, доступ на форум для меня закроется?


Меня тоже интересует этот вопрос, так как материальное положение не всегда стабильно.

Уже этот вопрос не интересует, так как дочитала раздел до конца.

Я- за! Очень раздражает, когда нет возможности пообщаться из-за перегруженности сервера. А без этого уже никак!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Незабудка, как я вас понимаю! У вас хоть общение с форумом длится уже 3 недели, а у меня всего-то несколько дней, а я так подсела, что захожу, как домой, и психую, когда не "пускают". Всё потому, что здесь обитают близкие мне по духу люди, которых я понимаю и, уверена, они меня тоже.


_СПАСИБО ЗА ПОДДЕРЖКУ! Только хочу поправить: общаться с форумом я начала всего на 6 дней раньше Вас (см. дату регистрации под аватаром). А три недели назад меня только подпустили к компу. Ничегошеньки не знала, честно! Поэтому и подпись себе придумала соответствующую. А сейчас поварилась  немного в собственном соку, стал пропадать страх перед этим агрегатом, появляется какая-то уверенность в с обращении с компом. Да ещё люди добрые помогают, коих тут превеликое множество! Стоит только признаться, что ничего не умею - сразу кто-то своё плечо подставит! Для меня, например, таким поводырём стала Танечка- КУРИЦА. У неё таких, как я - целая кладка! И всех она обогреет, приютит и направит на путь истинный. Очень рекомендую!  Между прочим, она моя землячка, чему я несказанно рада! А Марина Зайкина?  Это же вообще никаких слов не подобрать - одни восклицания!!!!!!!!!! Кстати, ребята, а её кто-нибудь вживую щупал? (Ой, пардон, видел??) У меня есть устойчивое подозрение, что она - ангел во плоти! Во всяком случае, в реальной жизни я таких администраторов ещё не встречала!.. А модераторы какие чУдные у нас!.. Да что я вам рассказываю?!. Вы это и без меня знаете. В общем, я вас поздравляю - МЫ ПОПАЛИ В ВИРТУАЛЬНЫЙ РАЙ!!!_

----------


## alenka2005

И я тоже за!!! Тут много высказываний про размер взноса... Я не думаю, что он будет настолько большим, что будет сложно платить каждый месяц!!! Нас же много!!! У меня тоже материальное положение не блещет, но я уверена, что помочь форуму смогу всегда!!!

----------


## Torpedon

Да нафига эти размеры?
Всё добровольно, анонимно и без расценок...
есть десятка, не жалко - хоть её закинь... какой-никакой. а доход.
На многих форумах такак система работает и довольно успешно.

----------


## Mazaykina

Ох, ребята.... всю ночь не спала, думала. 
Если я себя ставлю на ваше место, как пользователь, который пришел на форум, нашел друзей, нужную информацию, общение - я ТОЧНО ТАКЖЕ бы поступила, честно! Сама не люблю халяву и считаю, что все имеет свою цену. Но когда ставлю себя на свое место-... возникает много аргументов против. Даже не имею в виду реплики типа  


> Нас разводят!!! МММ!!


на такое даже реагировать не хочу.  
А вот на посте Веруни хотелось бы остановиться.


> да действительно на форуме последнее время стала не возможно общаться, почему?,да потому что стало очень много "пустышек", которые приходят к нам общаться, но не общаются и я предлагаю сделать для вновь прибывших, чтобы они платили первоначальный взнос и тогда залетных будет поменьше и человек подумает стоит ли мне туда идти или нет


Люба, нестабильная работа форума зависит НЕ ОТ количества пользователей в данный момент, а от того, что нужно проводить регулярную его оптимизацию, т.е. чистку, а это дополнительные затраты  к   ежемесячной оплате самого сервера у провайдера и оплаты годовой лицензии движка. 



> Загрузка сервера   *5.18  3.77  2.39 | 35* посетителей на форуме (пользователей: 19, гостей: 16).
> [06:39:13] Загрузка сервера   *13.47  9.66  5.10 | 32* посетителей на форуме (пользователей: 11, гостей: 21).
> [06:39:44]  Загрузка сервера   *9.85  9.16  5.08 | 36* посетителей на форуме (пользователей: 13, гостей: 23).
> [06:40:07] Загрузка сервера   *7.01  8.55  4.99 | 35* посетителей на форуме (пользователей: 14, гостей: 21).
> [06:40:51] Загрузка сервера   *3.71  7.46  4.79 | 37* посетителей на форуме (пользователей: 15, гостей: 22).
> [06:41:17]  Загрузка сервера   *2.52  6.87  4.66 | 37* посетителей на форуме (пользователей: 15, гостей: 22).
> [06:43:01]  Загрузка сервера  * 0.93  5.07  4.24 | 41* посетителей на форуме (пользователей: 17, гостей: 24).
> [06:53:45] Загрузка сервера  * 1.18  1.87  2.89 | 79* посетителей на форуме (пользователей: 33, гостей: 46).
> [06:55:30] Загрузка сервера   *0.85  1.58  2.67 | 73* посетителей на форуме (пользователей: 31, гостей: 42).


Посмотрите: пользователей мало- загрузка большая, пользователей много- загрузка маленькая. Поэтому, доступ новичкам НИКТО закрывать не будет. А теперь представьте, что будет, если даже кто-то из недовольных  внесет какую-то копейку на содержание и будет потом требовать платного входа для новичков или изменения каких-то правил? Меня ж разорвут на части! :eek::biggrin: 
После мучительных раздумий и долгих споров с близкими друзьями, разрешите мне выставить условия, *да-да, условия* дальнейшего существования этой акции. 
-Каждый, кто ЗАХОЧЕТ отправить ЛЮБУЮ приемлемую для него сумму, делает это ДОБРОВОЛЬНО, ни в коем случае не под чьим либо давлением и тогда, когда у него будет на это материальная возможность.
- Поэтому,  не будет разглашаться- кто сколько внес, чтобы не ставить никого в неловкое положение. 
-Это может быть только в виде благотворительных пожертвований, а не членских взносов, которые пойдут на обновление сервера в данный момент, а в последствии на подарки победителям конкурсов, организовываемых у нас на форуме, на оплату мастер-классов, жюри, транспортных затрат администрации, чтобы иметь возможность познакомиться в реале со всеми, даже далеко живущими форумчанами (нууу, и пощупать тоже :wink::biggrin:), приезжая на встречи.
- надеюсь, не будет никаких ультиматумов, типа: "Я плачу, значит, делай как я хочу". В таком случае- прошу вообще забыть про тему и сюда больше не заглядывать.
- Не подразумевается никаких привилегий, например, требовать для себя открытия закрытых разделов, если новичок внес определенный взнос.
- Я не считаю эти пожертования оплатой своей работы, хотя, на сегодня у меня больше нет никакой другой работы. т.к. форум и сайт занимают ВСЕ время, и свободное и несвободное, все средства будут идти на развитие форума, сайта и Движения. 

==================================
Если все, что написано выше вас не шокирует, я готова создать копилку форума и в отдельной теме регулярно сообщать о приходящих (анонимно) и исходящих финансовых движениях. 
=====
Уфффффффффф, целый день писала этот пост. Впервые...

----------


## МаринаПлотникова

> послушайте, последнее время жизнь дорожает!!! и платить еще за общения??? я просмотрела ответы и меня удивляет с какой легкостью все соглашаются,


Разве вы не музыкант? И мне не жалко за материал наших музыкантов-кудесников, на самом деле, сколько мы тратимся на метод. литературу, о-го-го! А общение? Я прямо не могу лечь спать, если не почитаю наших говорушечек.

----------


## Symeon

*Веруня*,
Лично для Вас сумма взносов будет составлять 0 Рублей 00 копеек.

----------


## Mazaykina

Вот, собственно, результат. Тема Копилка.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Кстати, ребята, а её кто-нибудь вживую щупал? (Ой, пардон, видел??) У меня есть устойчивое подозрение, что она - ангел во плоти!


И Курочку щупали и Мазайкину! :biggrin: Много раз! Твои подозрения верны - они обе необыкновенные!!!  :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Если все, что написано выше вас не шокирует, я готова создать копилку форума и в отдельной теме регулярно сообщать о приходящих (анонимно) и исходящих финансовых движениях. 
> =====


Марина!!!
Не нужно никаких отчетов - сколько прибыло, куда убыло...
*Если форум работает - значит все ОК!* 
Больше ты никому  не должна отчитываться. 
Но сейчас, когда форум тормозит - все понимают, что нужно бежать денежку отправить... а вот, когда виснуть перестанет - все забудут!
А обслуживание форуму нужно всегда!  :Aga: 
Подумай о платной регистрации. Может правда,  меньше копателей будет, а те, кто заплатят за регистрацию, пусть копают на пользу Форуму!:biggrin:

----------


## MAGISTRA

У меня просьба. Для чайника..Объясните-как положить деньги!

----------


## Инна Р.

*MAGISTRA*,
 Вернись на 2 странички назад - пост *46*. Там уже объяснили! :Aga:

----------


## Symeon

*MAGISTRA*,
Кладете деньги в Копилку также, как Вы это делаете, когда пополняете счет своего мобильного телефона через любой платежный терминал (автомат). Только выбираете в меню на экране не логотип сотового оператора, а логотип "Электронные деньги" + "Яндекс Деньги". А вместо номера телефона набираете номер кошелька. Дальше все так же как и при пополнении телефонного счета - подтвердить+купюра+оплатить+чек

----------


## Дюймовочка

Я тоже за!!! двумя руками, только также не разу не пользовалась электронными кошельками - не зная, что это такое. Но как всегда те, кто давно на форуме, нам новичкам объяснят. Спасибо, что этот форум существует!!! :flower:

----------


## ya-more

> МЫ ПОПАЛИ В ВИРТУАЛЬНЫЙ РАЙ!!!


СВЕТЛАНА! ХОЧЕТСЯ РАСЦЕЛОВАТЬ ТЕБЯ ЗА ЭТИ СЛОВА!!!



> Да нафига эти размеры?
> Всё добровольно, анонимно и без расценок...


Полностью согласна и поддерживаю!

----------


## fox14

> Каждый, кто ЗАХОЧЕТ отправить ЛЮБУЮ приемлемую для него сумму, делает это ДОБРОВОЛЬНО, ни в коем случае не под чьим либо давлением и тогда, когда у него будет на это материальная возможность.


Мы каждый месяц платим все за интернет... (я плачу через терминал)
При этом, никаких вопросов нет.
Вот я плачу до первого числа - 
Пятьсот за интернет и соточку сюда! :biggrin: (Планирую пока хоть столько). :biggrin:
Ведь сотка то погоды не сыграет...
Ведь хуже, когда форум "не пускает"!!!

----------


## Вета

Полностью поддерживаю - помогать надо и помогать материально в том числе. :Ok:   За возможность пользоваться Интернетом - платим?!Почему не заплатить за свой любимый сайт? За возможность общаться с друзьями! Я поддерживаю и предложение Инны - брать плату за регистрацию - это НОРМАЛЬНО!!!! Мы здесь на сайте друг от друга получаем такую информацию, советы, идеи, которые не купишь ни за какие деньги.Потом мы этим же зарабатываем себе на жизнь!!!

*Платить можно ещё проще* - приходите в любой магазин сотовой связи, и  просите продавца положить деньги на Яндекс-счёт, называя номер и сумму, расписываетесь и получаете чек.

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья! Поверьте, вчерашний день был для меня очень непростым. Надо было решиться  на принятие помощи от вас. Спасибо Танюше, она начала этот разговор открыто, хотя предложения о материальной поддержке уже не раз звучали и в темах,и в личке, и на встречах. Я ВСЕГДА категорически говорила НЕТ! Но почитав ваши посты, личку, кое-что поняла для себя.Последней точкой было вчерашенее письмо в личку одной нашей форумчанки. Без ее разрешения, но я процитирую одно предложение 


> ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, НЕ СОПРОТИВЛЯЙСЯ И ДАЙ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ РЕШИТЬ ФОРУМЧАНАМ! по-большому счету, это мы о себе даже больше думаем.


Тогда я поняла, что не имею права обижать вас отказом.
 И вторая ГЛАВНАЯ причина, по которой была все-таки открыта копилка- это разрастание размеров форума, с которым я материально и администрация технически уже не справляемся. И если так все и останется, в конце-концов произойдет то, что случилось с msk. Админ уже не мог самостоятельно тянуть ту ОГРОМНУЮ махину, в которую вырос наш маленький форум, а разделить с нами, форумчанами ответственность за его материальное содержание не хотел. И в итоге- то, что получилось. Нет, я не жалею, что мы отделились, я счастлива, что с нами сейчас все, кто разделяет наши идеи, что каждый день присоединяюся все новые и новые пользователи, но я умею УЧИТЬСЯ НА ЧУЖИХ ОШИБКАХ. Поэтому еще раз В ПЕРВУЮ ОЧЕРЕДЬ СПАСИБО Танюше Алексеевне за начало обсуждения! Вы не представляете, какой это человек, хотя и скромница. Я очень надеюсь, что на следующей встрече вы с ней обязательно познакомитесь. И ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ВАМ, МОИ ДОРОГИЕ И БЛИЗКИЕ ДРУЗЬЯ!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> А Марина Зайкина? Это же вообще никаких слов не подобрать - одни восклицания!!!!!!!!!! Кстати, ребята, а её кто-нибудь вживую щупал? (Ой, пардон, видел??) У меня есть устойчивое подозрение, что она - ангел во плоти! Во всяком случае, в реальной жизни я таких администраторов ещё не встречала!..


 Ой, гляди ж ты, отозвалась!..А я думала (наивная), что такие длинные мои флуды никто не читает (я просто печатать таким образом учусь)!  kuku   


> иметь возможность познакомиться в реале со всеми, даже далеко живущими форумчанами (нууу, и пощупать тоже ), приезжая на встречи.


*Нууу, Мариш!.. Если ПОЩУПАТЬ можно будет, тогда о чём разговор?!! На это ВАЩЕ НИКАКИХ ДЕНЕГ НЕ ЖАЛКО!!! Особенно, я думаю, представители мужского пола у нас о-0-ОЧЕНЬ ОБРАДУЮТСЯ! :cool:*

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Можно ли вывесить номер электронного кошелька на видном месте, где-нибудь рядом с названием форума, чтобы не искать его по сообщениям, и для таких рассекянных какя, была напоминалка :smile:

----------


## skomorox

*Mazaykina*,
Марина, а нет ли для "немцев" - какой-то системы попроще для оплаты?:rolleyes: Я чайник во всех этих электронных кошельках!  :Oj:  Мне бы чё попроще. Можно простой банковский счёт? Сидишь себе дома в компе и переводишь деньги со своей конты на этот счёт?  :Aga:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Сообщение от nezabudka-8s
> МЫ ПОПАЛИ В ВИРТУАЛЬНЫЙ РАЙ!!!  -
> СВЕТЛАНА! ХОЧЕТСЯ РАСЦЕЛОВАТЬ ТЕБЯ ЗА ЭТИ СЛОВА!!!


*ДА ПОЖАЛУЙСТА! ЦЕЛОВАТЬСЯ Я ЛЮБЛЮ!!!*

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

Как здорово, что этот вопрос подняли, я давно- ЗА!!!
Это действительно стал родной дом, родные души!
А родной и любимый дом , да и любой дом , требует УХОДА, ПРИСМОТРА и НАВЕДЕНИЯ ПОРЯДКА:wink:
Маришенька, ты -хозяйка, самого любимого и самого , пожалуй, населённого дома в мире! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: kiss




> Можно ли вывесить номер электронного кошелька на видном месте, где-нибудь рядом с названием форума, чтобы не искать его по сообщениям, и для таких рассекянных какя, была напоминалка


Я тоже "забывалка" и "терялка" :Vah: - присоединяюсь к просьбе :Aga:

----------


## Михалыч.

Да я только  ЗА  обеими руками.Через терминал ,было бы нормально,а по другому,тогда по подробней,что и как.

----------


## olga335

Прочитала все мнения и сообщения.Согласна со многими.Все доступно и доходчиво объяснил Symeon.А то вот не всегда мы "чайники" все знаем,что и как.А помочь форуму рады,поможем,чем можем.Спасибо еще раз за ваш труд и заботу о нас.

----------


## Lyudochka

[QUOTE=Ёжик;2814673]
 Я б еще хотела на хорошую премию насобирать - что б Марина могда ездить на ВСЕ встречи в реале!!! Каждый мечтает её обнять! 
и мне тоже хочется обнять и поблагодарить не только хозяйку дома Марину, но и многих его жителей! Я только ЗА денежные взносы!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> А теперь представьте, что будет, если даже кто-то из недовольных внесет какую-то копейку на содержание и будет потом требовать платного входа для новичков или изменения каких-то правил? Меня ж разорвут на части!





> - надеюсь, не будет никаких ультиматумов, типа: "Я плачу, значит, делай как я хочу".


_Пусть только попробуют!..:mad: Ты думаешь, с такой армией  поклонников кто-то осмелится? Мы его тады сами порвём и на маслице поджарим!  Вспомни недавние нападки со стороны некоторых (сама знаешь кого). Как народ-то сразу ополчился!.. Уххх!_

----------


## Веруня

Mazaykina  Админ хочу поблагодарить за подробное объяснения, извините, что доставила столько хлопот, теперь мне все понятно. Я человек не наглый, я считаю, что лучше задать вопрос, чем отмолчаться! Спасибо за все!!!

----------


## Танита

Я тоже не против помочь. Только что и как объясните пожалуйста

----------


## л-л-л

> Подумай о платной регистрации. Может правда,  меньше копателей будет, а те, кто заплатят за регистрацию, пусть копают на пользу Форуму!


А если бы я сунулась на форум, а с меня потребовали денег, меня бы здесь не было. И ещё многих полезных на форуме людей. Никто не будет покупать "кота в мешке".

----------


## Mazaykina

> А если бы я сунулась на форум, а с меня потребовали денег, меня бы здесь не было. И ещё многих полезных на форуме людей. Никто не будет покупать "кота в мешке".


100% согласна. Я точно также бы не пошла регистрироваться, Инн, думаю ты тоже. Нееее, будем деньги зарабатывать где-нибудь в другом месте.   :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 37 минут*



> Можно ли вывесить номер электронного кошелька на видном месте, где-нибудь рядом с названием форума, чтобы не искать его по сообщениям, и для таких рассекянных какя, была напоминалка


Вот, по  просьбам- напоминалка, сделанная Танюшей Алексеевной, *спасибо ей большое!* Ее теперь хорошо видно всем. 
[IMG]http://*********org/666456.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://forum.in-ku.com/%3Ca%20target=%22_blank%22%20href=%22http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133524%22%3E%20%3Cimg%20border=%220%22%20src=%22http://*********org/666456.gif%22%20/%3E%3C/a%3E[/IMG]

----------


## Juliya Star

отличная идея!  :Ok: Вот бы еще номер сделали куда платные смс можно посылть- это гораздо проще. А вот с электронными деньгами в ином виде тоже пока незнаю. Если расскажете поподробней, то было бы супер! Я за двумя руками и ногами. Чтобы наш дом процветал нужно многое, в том числе и денежные затрат

----------


## Цинториончик

> Вот бы еще номер сделали куда платные смс можно посылть- это гораздо проще.


Я тоже за это!!! Если конечно возможно!!! Просто для меня электронные деньги как то сложновато!!! А на счёт этой идеи я за всеми руками!!! Умнички, что пришла эта клёвая идея!!! И вообще я вас всех очень-очень люблю и конечно наш замечательный форум!!! :flower:  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Присоединяюсь к группе поддержке форума! Я за процветание нашего любимого форума!

----------


## Torpedon

> Вот бы еще номер сделали куда платные смс можно посылть- это гораздо проще.


Это пройденый вариант. И отвергнутый.
Оператор, предлагающий SMS переводы сдирает такой процент, что это становится бессмысленным.

----------


## Symeon

Нет, я наверное, всё-таки чего-то не понимаю... Как класть деньги на телефон (вернее, пополнять баланс телефонного счета) все умеют? Ни у кого проблем не возникает??? И все способы, как именно, это сделать, все, наверняка тоже знают (терминал, банк, салон сотовой связи и т.д и т.п.). Здесь *ВСЁ ТО ЖЕ САМОЕ!!!* Только вместо номера телефона - номер кошелька.

И еще не понимаю: через пост идут сообщения "объясните что и как". Тему слабо почитать?

----------


## Коше4ка

> А Марина Зайкина? Это же вообще никаких слов не подобрать - одни восклицания!!!!!!!!!! Кстати, ребята, а её кто-нибудь вживую щупал? (Ой, пардон, видел??) У меня есть устойчивое подозрение, что она - ангел во плоти!


Моя Машенька её всю обцеловала на встрече! А то что она ангел, так есть подтверждение!!
Абсолютные доказательства!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/716504m.jpg[/IMG]

Великодушно принимает подарки

[IMG]http://*********org/661209m.jpg[/IMG]

Благословляет, мою Машульку!

[IMG]http://*********org/656089m.jpg[/IMG]

Те самые поцелуйчики!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/714456m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 37 минут*
Кстати, меня всякое такое, электронное, пугает...В декабре прошлого года открыла себе банковскую карту виза, положила на нее денюшки и благополучно с ней съездила в Москву, потратив, как всегда, только наличные, привезла её обратно целенькой и невредимой. Таскала её по магазинам, но так к ней прибегнуть и не решилась, Съездила в Набрань (курортное место в Азербайджане), а там произошло самое "интересное", меня ограбили!!! Забрали всю наличность и карточку банковскую, но я тут же, как только обнаружила пропажу, позвонила в банк и заблокировала её!  Это я к чему все!!! Если бы моя наличность, весма кругленькая сумма, была на карте, то я бы потеряла только 5 долларов за новую карточку. А не потеряла все омтальное.
И Я сделала для себя несколько выводов: интернет меня тоже пугал, но я, как то быстро с ним освоилась, думаю, что пора решительнее становиться в отношении всего "электронного", так что КОШЕЛЕК постараюсь освоить в ближайшее время, а за идею помочь любимому форуму, руками-ногами - за!!!!
Форум - это семья, а если в доме проблемы, кому ж помогать, если не нам?!

Да! И, если *кликание по ссылкам*, может помочь форуму, то почему бы тем, кто испытывает смущение перед электронным кошельком, просто не уделить несколько минут перед каждым заходом!!! Всего-то!!!! А форуму легче!!!
Пошла бродить по ссылкам!!! А потом в банк, за новой карточкой!

*Добавлено через 48 минут*
Кстати ссылки даже интересные, я например нашла про свадьбы в Ташкенте и  иненные сказки-книжки, в подарок на день рождения! Отличная идея!

----------


## Гвиола

Ой,а мне тоже посчастливилось Маришку щупать!!! То есть обнять! До сих пор её тепло чувствую!

----------


## MAGISTRA

> А если бы я сунулась на форум, а с меня потребовали денег, меня бы здесь не было.


 А вот у меня так было не раз... И еще посмотрите Одноклассники..  Хочу удалить - плати,хочу подключить - плати.. А тут в тему одну хотела зайти - плати!!  И с одной стороны загажена моя страница там,а за каждое удаление платить не хочется..НО.. Вот здесь естественный отбор и происходит...Я на форум попала после поисков должностных инструкций для раб.культуры,а оказалось,что столько всего..И заплатила бы..любую сумму..Потому что за хорошее надо платить,за это не жалко...

----------


## V.Kostrov

Дорогие друзья!!!
Тут и в других темах задаются вопросы по финансовой поддержке форума, переводу денег. Хотел бы чуток разьяснить по поводу систем перевода. По поводу переводу денег на яндекс-кошелек, тут все разьяснено достаточно понятно. Хотел бы остановиться на вебмани. Дело в том, что для России, на рублевый кошелек можно перевести деньги точно так же, как и яндекс -деньги, в терминалах Элекснет или Киви (Qiwi). Схема примерно такая же, т.е. в меню терминала находится пункт Вебмани и дальше вводится номер кошелька. Так же перевести деньги на любой из кошельков Вебмани, можно в платежных системах "Контакт" (Contact) или "Юнистрим". Это платежные пункты, которые находятся или при каких либо банках, или в отдельных помещениях. Там все нюансы перевода, разьяснит и выполнит оператор.
P.S. Для тех, кто хочет оказать помощь форуму, но не имеет для этого никаких возможностей, помните для чего существует реклама на форуме.

----------


## Коше4ка

*V.Kostrov*,

Вы у нас такой умничка!!! Как всегда, ваши советы весьма кстати!!! Завтра пойду в банк забирать карточку новую, как раз все и разузнаю!!!
Спасибочки. А пока пошла по рекламным страничкам. Это уже входит в норму. 
А может ввести статистику, как спасибки, и за это поощрения какие-нибудь:rolleyes: потом...

...Вы думаете бред?!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

про яндекс и вебмани понятно, а с карточки с помощью смс можно как-то перевести, или только с помощью терминала?

----------


## Люба Беликова

> Для тех, кто хочет оказать помощь форуму, но не имеет для этого никаких возможностей, помните для чего существует реклама на форуме.
> _____


Да-да-да! Как же я забыла! Действительно выход, когда рабты нет и денег столько же. "По ссылкам-по ссылкам" (прямо как "по-матрёшкам", если кто помнит...). 
Хорошо забытое старое ещё никого не подводило. 
Кстати, для тех, кто беспокоится, что кто-то кого-то разводит - это тоже вариант. По-моему всё честно, а, сомневающиеся? Или вы и здесь найдёте подвох или жажду наживы?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Или вы и здесь найдёте подвох или жажду наживы?


Кто захочет, найдет даже черную кошку в черной комнате. Поэтому, ну их, сомневающихся, я не разбогатею от их 100 рублей, пусть оставят при себе. :Aga:  Тем более с теми затратам, которые сейчас предстоят в связи с переходом на новый сервер - не спасут даже 100 раз по 100...

----------


## TIMOHA69

> Нас разводят!!! МММ!!!


глядикось развели его, да у тебя ни кто не спрашивает.

Я только за, нужно помочь форуму!!!!




> или озвучьте конкретную сумму, я не люблю когда говорят о чем то не конкретном, если уж пошла речь о деньгах то назовите сумму, а мы пообсуждаем (или я, что-то пропустила). жду ответа


Вера это ты , что то пропустила. разговор идёт о добровольных взносах, благотворительных,  а не взносах в партию!!! где фиксированная сумма  тут не торгуются!!!!

Марина не обращай внимания!!!   Мы за любимый форум!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> разговор идёт о добровольных взносах, благотворительных, а не взносах в партию, где фиксированная сумма!!! тут не торгуются!!!!


:biggrin: точно подмечено!  :Aga: 
В теме отчет о первых поступлениях. *Администрация очень ВСЕМ БЛАГОДАРНА!!!!*

----------


## Инна Р.

> Администрация очень ВСЕМ БЛАГОДАРНА!!!!


Блин... обхохочешься!!! С твоего отчета.  :Tu: 

Ребята, ну такими темпами мы не то что форум не подправим...!!!
Нас тут вроде тысячи!!!

Марина! Форуму нужен ремонт сейчас и стабильное обслуживание постоянно.
На материалах этого форума все мы ЗАРАБАТЫВАЕМ серьезные деньги. 
Этот материал ты держишь на весу за свой счет. Я уже молчу про прелести общения!!! 

Почему не ввести платную регистрацию и пусть маленькую, но ТАКСУ на поддержку всех этих сокровищь в интернете! 

Те, кто не зарабатывают на материалах - уйдут, а те кто работает, в состоянии отчислять хотя бы раз в пол года сумму побольше, чем 15 и 10 рублей!

----------


## Маргоshа

Полностью согласна  с Инной.
Выступающих и поддерживающих в этой теме было чел 50, а поступлений, в количественном отношений - с гулькин гос.
Активных пользователей почти 20000, хотя бы половина, да пусть 1/4 часть перечислили по 100 рублей или эквивалент, получилась бы очень приличная сумма. Ну, а если результат оказался, извините, таким, я за то, чтобы ввести платную регистрацию.
Говорили говорили, а получилось как всегда  :Oj:

----------


## Леонидовна

Друзья, так что же в итоге сделать, чтоб форум нормально функционировал? Все лето не могла нормально зайти сюда: каждая страница та-а-ак долго открывается, сил нет ждать! Готова перечислить куда скажете и сколько скажете, лишь бы форум работал нормально.
Простите, но открыть и прочитать смогла только первую и последнюю странички этой темы.....:( Вообще ни фига ничего не открывается......

----------


## Mazaykina

*Инна Р.*,
*Маргоshа*,
 Дорогие девочки! Спасибо вам за понимание, НО!!! Мы с Володей Костровым обсуждали вопрос платной регистрации для новых пользователей. Увыыы, овчинка выделки не стОит (он сам объяснит техническую нецелесообразность этого дела). Хотя, меня боты - спамеры, которые регистрируются по 200 штук в сутки и которых приходится удалять  вручную - ЗАДОЛБАААЛИ.
 Для сравнения- Фактически на форуме было зарегистрировано* 189 тысяч пользователей*!! А теперь посмотрите, сколько стоит реально? 



> Темы: 7,166, Сообщений: 881,078*, Пользователи: 103,682*, Активные участники: 19,171


Представляете??? Вот так я и  борюсь с ними, паразитами...
*Леонидовна*,
 Вот тема, состоящая из 2-х постов. Там все написано.

----------


## V.Kostrov

Дорогие друзья!!!
Понятна ваша обеспокоенность состоянием дел в плане работы и финансовой поддержки форума. Действительно, маштабы предстоящей работы по приведению форума в нормально-рабочее состояние и увеличению мощностей серверного хозяйства (перход на более мощный сервер), потребовали гораздо больших затрат, чем предполагалось первоначально. Работы уже начались. Но вы должны понимать, что большая и серьезная работа, требует и значительных затрат времени. Поэтому, придеться запастись терпением. Но по любому, мы эту работу, рано или поздно, выполним.
Исходя из вышесказанного, хоть финансовая сторона и влияет на скорость решения поставленных задач, тем не менее, ни каких платных регистраций и фиксированных взносов устанавливаться НЕ БУДУТ (во всяком случае, пока не прижмёт окончательно). Финансовая поддержка может быть только в виде добровольных перчислений. Сейчас попробую высказать некоторые аргументы.
 Как вы знаете, что при любых перечислениях, берутся комиссионные. Предположим, что установленная плата за регистрацию будет 50 руб. Тогда в терминал необходимо будет положить примерно 100 руб. (хоть в разных терминалах и разный процент перечисления, но минимальная сумма комиссии у всех примерно 45-50 р.). Поэтому кормить неизвестно кого, как то не хочется. (такие же драконовские цифры и при отправке денег через СМС). С другой стороны, если делать более высокую плату за регистрацию (при той же комиссии, процент поступлений будет больше), могут оказаться за бортом представители образовательных профессий (по понятным причинам), о которых забыло государство и  для кого наш форум является единственной возможностью для общения и профессионального роста.

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

Девочки и мальчики! Всем добрый вечер!
Мариночка!
Я прошу прощения, за мой перевод 9,60- это было просто учебное общение с "ярким ящиком":biggrin: :Aga: - ну,провинциально-возрастной синдром....Все получилось, поняла, что не страшно:biggrin: и что самое главное НЕ СЛОЖНО (даже для таких как я), поэтому номер кошелька теперь "забит" в мобильник и ,честное слово, завтра же переведу первый посильный взнос.

----------


## Коше4ка

А я, как и обещала, на следующий день, распечатала рекомендации и отправилась в банк, но попала в праздник - рамазан байрам, 4 нерабочих дня! А сейчас, ну просто совсем нет времени съездить туда. Я свою банковскую карточку тоже  не забрала ещё... И я даже ревную к тем, кто уже это сделал...:frown:

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Но я честно брожу теперь по рекламам ссылкам, даже если не брожу по самому форуму. Захожу и сразу открываю несколько ссылок. Я и няню подключила, она все равно торчит в компе, пока нет дома меня и сын в школе...

----------


## Mazaykina

*SeverynkaIrina*,
 Ириша!!! И все остальные ребята!! Я совершенно без иронии написала ОГРОМНОЕ ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!! Каждая копейка, это вклад. 



> И я даже ревную к тем, кто уже это сделал..


Танюш, я тебя обожаю!  :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 15 секунд*
*SeverynkaIrina*,
 Ириша!!! И все остальные ребята!! Я совершенно без иронии написала ОГРОМНОЕ ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!! Каждая копейка, это вклад. 



> И я даже ревную к тем, кто уже это сделал..


Танюш, я тебя обожаю!  :Oj:

----------


## Танюшка 35

Добрый день! Наверное повторюсь, об этом уже писали в теме, но я полностья поддерживаю тех, кто делает для нас, музыкантов, добро. А эгоистичные и истеричные были, есть и будут всегда. К, сожалению, мы живем в такое время, что без денег и материального обеспечения не обойтись. Я вчера была в магазине и общалась с "Черным ящиком", никаких затруднений по поводу отправки у меня не возникло, но возник вопрос, чего теперь делать с этой квитанцеей? И как уважаемые администраторы составляют списки? Пока еще  я не пойму. :Tu:

----------


## Татьяна Гордеева

> Мы каждый месяц платим все за интернет... (я плачу через терминал)
> При этом, никаких вопросов нет.
> Вот я плачу до первого числа - 
> Пятьсот за интернет и соточку сюда! :biggrin: (Планирую пока хоть столько). :biggrin:
> Ведь сотка то погоды не сыграет...
> Ведь хуже, когда форум "не пускает"!!!



На 200% согласна!  :Aga:  Я уже записала номер кошелька себе в телефон и поставила памятку. Считаю, что нас, таких бодровольцев, будет большинство!!!

----------


## Лидия_56

Я согласна со всеми,потому что материал  на форуме для меня бесценный.Очень помогает в работе.а она сейчай ой как нужна.На пенсию не проживешь.

----------


## тапочка74

Всем привет. Хочу сказать, что тоже За, что надо помогать сайту.Сейчас такое стало время за все платим, и за школу, и за садик, но мы делаем это для детей, чтоб деткам стала хорошо.А почему же не помочь кто нам помогает сделать ПРАЗДНИК ДУШИ! Я уже записала номер и побежала.....

----------


## Ludochka-69

Противникам помощи форуму! Ау, народ! Значит, тратить деньги на приобретение литературы, дисков, видеозаписей мастер-классов, участие в мастер-классах – это нормально, а когда всё это берём с форума, и обмениваясь друг с другом, и всё это благодаря форуму?! Действительно, бесперебойная работа форума, необходима, в первую очередь нам!  Я за материальную регулярную поддержку! А, работа Марины, модераторов и другого персонала? Что, за спасибо! Ради «идеи»? Я считаю – любая работа должна оплачиваться! Буду осваивать электронный кошелек! И по ссылкам рекламным ходить тоже!

----------


## wlawal

> Хотя, меня боты - спамеры, которые регистрируются по 200 штук в сутки и которых *приходится удалять вручную* - ЗАДОЛБАААЛИ.


Марин, а если для защиты от ботов ввести хотя бы примитивный  опрос, например - музыкальную терминологию или что-нибудь специфическое для музыкантов (ведущие тоже ведь плотно с музыкой связаны) и только после правильных ответов разрешать окончательную регистрацию. Может, таким способом мы немного ограничим желание региться у тех, кто просто пришёл поспамить на форуме.

----------


## Mazaykina

*wlawal*,
 Лесь, они обходят все преграды. Только ручная чистка помогает.

----------


## Любаша И.

С воодушевлением просмотрела все рекламы!!!!!И вам советую,не......,рекомендую!

----------


## Солодок

Я- за!!!!!!! Записала....... Завтра попробую перечислить..... Думаю, что все получится!!! Ну не совсем же"ЧАЙНИК"-то.....
А пока пойду посмотрю  рекламу....

----------


## Елена Шитикова

Считаю решение вполне разумным и справедливым, только как следует разжевать нужно КАК это делается "особо одарённым", как я, например. Понятия не имею об электронных кошельках! А так не токма руками, но и ногами -ЗА!

----------


## Symeon

*Елена Шитикова*,
Тему почитайте. Эту. Уже на нескольких страницах, в разных словах и выражениях...

----------


## Люси 77

Добрый день всем! Я, хоть и считаюсь форумчанами  копателем и геологом, я не обижаюсь, они правы, но тоже за материальную помощь форуму. Я не умею выкладывать материал, и не успеваю вовремя ответить (пока соображаю и набираю, ответ становится не актуальным), так хоть успеть помочь материально. Обьясните как.

----------


## Ludochka-69

Сегодня первый раз воспользовалась электронным кошельком Яндекс.Деньги. Как узнать дошли они или нет? Если всё нормально, то я для себя решила, так же как и другие платежи, ежемесячно вносить "абонентскую плату.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Сегодня первый раз воспользовалась электронным кошельком Яндекс.Деньги.


Людочка, сегодня поступление пришло



> 28.09.2010 12:38 95,01 руб.  Платежная Система Rapida, пополнение


Думаю, это как раз твои денежки, спасибо большое тебе!!!  :Oj:

----------


## Ludochka-69

*Mazaykina*, Мариночка, спасибо за информацию! С квитанцией и временем сходится. И огромное спасибо добровольным "консультантам", которые помогли освоить процедуру оплаты! Ура! Получилось! Подтверждаю своё намерение "ежемесячный взнос".

----------


## Жаннэт

Совершенно случайно только что, зашла в эту тему через Инну(Ежика), готова каждый месяц, вносить как плату за инет и  помогать нашему любимому форуму, но вот только не все видят эту тему - мне кажется надо вынести ее в раздел важной информации!!!

----------


## alaska72

> *Mazaykina*,
> Марина, а нет ли для "немцев" - какой-то системы попроще для оплаты?:rolleyes: Я чайник во всех этих электронных кошельках!  Мне бы чё попроще. Можно простой банковский счёт? Сидишь себе дома в компе и переводишь деньги со своей конты на этот счёт?


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  Полностью согласна! Я медленный,медленный газ :Oj:  :biggrin:Так и не поняла(



> *MAGISTRA*,
> Кладете деньги в Копилку также, как Вы это делаете, когда пополняете счет своего мобильного телефона через любой платежный терминал (автомат). Только выбираете в меню на экране не логотип сотового оператора, а логотип "Электронные деньги" + "Яндекс Деньги". А вместо номера телефона набираете номер кошелька. Дальше все так же как и при пополнении телефонного счета - подтвердить+купюра+оплатить+чек


У меня автоматом снимают с конто...Никогда не пользовалась терминалами.



> И еще не понимаю: через пост идут сообщения "объясните что и как". Тему слабо почитать?


Да читала я,читала!Уважаемый Symeon,я тупенькая наверно(:frown:А свой вклад вносить ну оооочень хочется!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Да читала я,читала!Уважаемый Symeon,я тупенькая наверно(


Ниночка, ну что ты! Просто у нас тут в Германии об электронных деньгах мало кто знает. Поэтому, счет тебе вышлю в личку.

----------


## Травка

Ура-ура-ура! Наконец-то хоть что-то могу и я сделать! Ах, как приятно, когда можешь отблагодарить.
Все прочла, поняла, записала...пошла дальше знакомиться с новостями. Пока была в ссылке, тут столько всего произошло!

----------


## mind5

Сегодня случайно забрела в этот  раздел  и Ужаснулась сама себе, какая я  НЕВНИМАТЕЛЬНАЯ. Я на форуме довольно продолжительное время, но вот всё как-то привыкла находится в разделе связанном с музыкой. А  на этот раздел не обращала внимания!!!!! я его видела но почему-то подумала что здесь общаются программисты. (поддержка форума с технической стороны)
Я всеми руками "ЗА" помощь форуму, потому что то что я на нём для себя почерпнула, несравнится ни с чем. Я бесплатно освоила Фотошоп,  получила возможность освоить множество новых программ ( и сами программы), а сколько полезной информации для моего профессионального роста, не говоря уже о том общении в кругу педагогов- музыкантов,единомышленников, которого к сожалению я лишена в жизни (живу в небольшом посёлке). Сегодня же пойду переведу свой маленький вклад.
Марина может быть на форуме много таких НЕВНИМАТЕЛЬНЫХ как я, которые этот раздел и не видят. Может эмблемку копилочки нужно поместить во все разделы форума ( вы же поместили обьявление о новых функциях). Я думаю что очень многие форумчане будут только За помощь форуму.

----------


## Mazaykina

*mind5*,
 Леночка, ну я как-то не собиралась так уж афишировать. Там же еще хрюшки есть. :wink:

----------


## Суперстар

Сегодня первый раз опробовала систему Яндекс Кошелек. Не так страшен черт, как его малюют :wink: Все достаточно просто и понятно. 
А форуму удачи и процветания, ведь это уже и наш дом.

----------


## окси 777

сегодня первый раз после отсутствия заглянула сюда. Я тоже обязуюсь вносить денежку в день когда буду оплачивать интернет, только бы быть с Вами. Я уже не могу без нашего общения. Мы тратим такие деньги на покупку книг, а здесь все есть и даже больше. В любой момент тебе помогут. Это дорогого стоит.
А еще я согласна с Леной, нужно эмблемку копилочки во все разделы поместить да выделить, т.к. не каждый заглянет сюда, и если честно, лично я случайно заглянула. Я не во все разделы газлядываю, как и многие другие, не хватает времени. *Удачи и процветания форуму*

----------


## КОЛОРИСТ

> Сообщение от котстудент 
> Нас разводят!!! МММ!!!


А можно и мне развестись? Только просьба: прочитайте серьезно, админы! Как заходим на форум, на видном месте должен быть нарисован кошелек со всеми счетами и где можно положить денежку. Дело в том, что не все залезают в эту тему и, соответственно, не все знают куда и как платить. А вот отправить денежку захочется многим. Я вот только сегодня об этом узнаю и при всем желании не могу найти номер кошелька и т.д. Искать надо время, (хоть я давненько на форуме) а не у каждого оно будет, поэтому предлагаю для таких как я нарисовать этот кошелек на видном месте при входе на форум с пометкой: для желающих помочь форуму. Я желаю, помогите отправить денежку. Многие не знают об этом.
Как понимаю 100руб. в месяц? ПОМОГИТЕ для не особо разбирающихся в темах на форуме. И договориться ежемесячно с 1 по 5 число каждого месяца. Просто взять за правило, когда кидаем денежку себе на телефон, закинуть и на форум. Жду нарисованный кошелек с номером.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Жду нарисованный кошелек с номером.


Дорогой друг (не нашла имени в профиле). Спасибо большое за желание помочь! Наверное, хрюшки, которые рассматривают компьютер и находятся наверху форума не ассоциируются с копилкой...  :Vishenka 28:  А там и ссылка на тему со всеми реквизитами.

----------


## КОЛОРИСТ

> Спасибо большое за желание помочь! Наверное, хрюшки, которые рассматривают компьютер и находятся наверху форума не ассоциируются с копилкой...


Не совсем понятно, ну да ладно! Не знаю кто такие хрюшки и не понятны крестики. ССылка нашлась, при желании найти: кто ищет, тот всегда найдет! Реквизиты найдены, УРА!!! Позже предложу свой вариант, денежку отправлю сегодня.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Не знаю кто такие хрюшки и не понятны крестики


Вверху в новостях форума 3 свиньи копилки, рассматривающие ноутбук. Это и есть ссылка на кошелек.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Ух, ты!!! А как же я пропустила эту тему??? Помочь рада, чем богаты..... :Aga: 
Только с 1 по 5 число не обещаю. Я за квартиру, свет, телефон заплатить забываю!  :Vah: 
Я когда сижу над новым заказом или просто на форуме нахожусь, мой муж говорит - Ну всё! Наша мама опять в Нирване, пока, пока мама......
Так что, когда вспомню, тогда и сделаю посильную помощь, уж не обессудьте!... :flower:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Ну вот, несколько дней назад закинула в кошелёк монетку. Вроде получилось....

----------


## Mazaykina

> закинула в кошелёк монетку. Вроде получилось....


Конечно, получилось, Оксаночка. Спасибо огромное!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Zoia

Я  тоже  обязательно  найду  время   закинуть монетку,  в  ближайшие  дни...

----------


## varvara7371

> Ниночка, ну что ты! Просто у нас тут в Германии об электронных деньгах мало кто знает. Поэтому, счет тебе вышлю в личку.






А можно и мне тоже счет в личку?

----------


## olegius

и мне в личку=)

----------

